# best bow strings made



## hoyt777 (Jan 12, 2017)

Trying to find out what everyone thinks are the best strings made and what material to use .the bow is strictly hunting bow hoyt vector 35. if you a good builder let me know your prices can make payment anytime. just trying to stay away from big retailers after my last set. Thanks.


----------



## b_fitnik (Jan 19, 2016)

I get mine from #1Buckslayer. Running a great sale right now too. $60 for everything including brass speed nocks, clear serving, pinstripes and shipping. He also does tag end serving at your request. I've been using Fury but just ordered a set in BCY X. Can't tell you which I like better because it'll be my first time ordering X. Shane makes a great set of strings. There are many good builders on AT. I just stick with Shane because I know I'll always get quality strings. Why fix what ain't broke

His thread says sale till end of the year but he extended it at least until the end of January

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showt...opics/4504593?_k=x952p5&nocache=1484198639245

If you want another good suggestion, look at Twisted X


----------



## 73Russell (Jan 10, 2017)

I get fury strings from Catfish Customs. Everything I have heard about the fury material is it is a great material. Get soft shots. More FPS. And a few more strands of material in the same diameter of string or cable.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

LOL here we go all the fanboys / paid shooters / want to be paid shooters etc will tell you to buy this brand or that .
I say look for best deals / feedback


----------



## Silencer223 (Jan 29, 2015)

I've heard good things about vapor trail but I got mine from Shane Teel at Twisted X bowstrings and I really like them! Ylu can ask Shane anything and talk to him about anything, great guy and he'll walk you through the process! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings (Mar 23, 2013)

hoyt777 said:


> Trying to find out what everyone thinks are the best strings made and what material to use .the bow is strictly hunting bow hoyt vector 35. if you a good builder let me know your prices can make payment anytime. just trying to stay away from big retailers after my last set. Thanks.


If you have any questions please don't hesitate to message me. Be glad to help in any way I can. There isn't a "best string", they're either built properly or they aren't. It's really all about a solid build process and attention to detail. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Several good builders. I got Twisted X. I would look at their build threads and pick the one you'd comfortable with. Ask questions and find the one that answers what you ask. If I had a second choice I would check out Hogwire. And depends on material you wanna use some only do certain material some do them all. 
Prob the 3rd thread like this today. Use the search function and it will get you what your looking for. As Robert43 said you are only gonna get opinions on what others like and what brands they sell.


----------



## WASHECA (Jan 3, 2012)

twisted x !!! Shane makes a very fine bowstring. I have not tried every string on the market but I have had a few but twisted x are flawless. shane made mine w/fury and it looks to be the best string material yet. thanks again Shane!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Robert43 said:


> LOL here we go all the fanboys / paid shooters / want to be paid shooters etc will tell you to buy this brand or that .
> I say look for best deals / feedback


Looks like the ones that posted were doing just what you suggested giving best deals and feedback...Trolling!!! LOL


----------



## W. H. Seward (Jul 8, 2016)

Vaportrail! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

73Russell said:


> I get fury strings from Catfish Customs. Everything I have heard about the fury material is it is a great material. Get soft shots. More FPS. And a few more strands of material in the same diameter of string or cable.


I am shooting the same strings.....Catfish Customs in Fury. If buying from a local guy who is an AT sponsor makes me a "fanboy"....then I guess I can live with that. However I expect those who are skeptical of such posts in favor of a given brand to avoid future postings on products they buy and prefer to avoid any appearance of "fanboy-ism".......:no:


----------



## hoyt777 (Jan 12, 2017)

my last set came from vaportrail 452x. first time it was totally wrong lengths sent it back replacement set has ****ty end servings sent that one back also for refund won't even look at vaportrail again.


----------



## chugg (Jul 4, 2015)

Jbk all day! 2 year warranty


----------



## jakep567 (Feb 19, 2014)

Buckslayer bowstrings on here 60 tyd with speed nocks any colors can't find a better deal


----------



## 10essee (Mar 2, 2012)

Jbk strings. Great guy with super customer service. 2year warranty and great prices. Not that I'm anybody to anyone but his strings he are all I'll use.


----------



## patriotoutlaw (Sep 17, 2013)

60X Custom, made my last set of strings. Very well made.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

I've used JBK, Threadz, Breathn, Ex-Wolverine, and #1Buckslayer. Any of them are great. Twistedx, CatfishCustoms and 60x seem to be up there too, I've just never used them.

You can't beat buckslayers sale right now.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 19, 2004)

Robert43 said:


> LOL here we go all the fanboys / paid shooters / want to be paid shooters etc will tell you to buy this brand or that .


yep. My recommendation is VaporTrail. I love the three day timetable from order to mailbox


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 19, 2004)

hoyt777 said:


> my last set came from vaportrail 452x. first time it was totally wrong lengths sent it back replacement set has ****ty end servings sent that one back also for refund won't even look at vaportrail again.


Wow. You managed to get two bad strings in two orders, and I've been using their strings at my shop since the early 2000s and have yet to have any issues.:dontknow: Don't walk outside in a thunder storm, cause you have terrible luck :icon_1_lol: That being said I only use their VTX strings, so couldn't tell you much about the 452X


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

we should create a string forum with feedback and ratings and make the vendors describe what they do. I wouldn't in anyway be surprised to findout some garage bandit is selling another guys strings in a different package.


----------



## JasePohl (May 24, 2012)

vapotrail bare none! vaportrail VTX!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I've used a bunch of strings over the past 17 years. The best I ever had were Vapor Trail. Two tone, green and black with halo servings, center serving black.

How good? I had them on my first 2010 Shadowcat. When it had to go back to the factory I took them off and put them on my second 2010 Shadowcat. As soon as my 2011 Shadowcat came in I them on it. So from the summer of 2010 through September of 2012. Figure 30,000 shots plus. Still on the bow when I sold and the strings still looking darn near new.....draw weight of all 3 bows was 55 pounds.


----------



## pastprime (Mar 4, 2015)

Jbk strings. Great guy with super customer service. 2year warranty and great prices. Not that I'm anybody to anyone but his strings he are all I'll use.

^^^^^^^^^^ This times 2.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

Another vote for JBK.


----------



## easterbunny (Dec 2, 2014)

My 2014 Elite Energy 35 is pushing 40,000 shots. The original Winners Choice was changed out at 
27,000 and is still in good shape. That set is kept as a back up. I replaced with Winners Choice.
My Barnett Ghost 410 string and cables were replaced with 60X and has several thousand shots.
Neither of the companies products have stretch, fraying or serving problems. Both use very high 
quality product and have excellent customer service. I do a lot of target shooting.
As with any string and cable system, keep them well lubricated. For the crossbow, keep a light 
coat on the rail.
All the best in whatever you choose.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Twisted x is the best I've used. 
Jbk is great too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

America's Best Bowstrings!


----------



## hoyt777 (Jan 12, 2017)

ok alot of good options what your opinion bcy x or fury or is there something better that I don't know of.


----------



## Grimm33 (Jun 27, 2016)

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> If you have any questions please don't hesitate to message me. Be glad to help in any way I can. There isn't a "best string", they're either built properly or they aren't. It's really all about a solid build process and attention to detail.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


That's why I trust twisted x


----------



## berzerk64 (Nov 27, 2013)

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> If you have any questions please don't hesitate to message me. Be glad to help in any way I can. There isn't a "best string", they're either built properly or they aren't. It's really all about a solid build process and attention to detail.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


That comment there is sufficient enough to make me want to try your strings next time I need one.

I've used vapor trails, held up well for a long time, as well as 60X, which also served me well. Both are still in service, though the VT is approaching the end. I've also used the zebra strings, 90% success rate, but one let go on a shot. It happens, but I don't think I'll use them again.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

Probably have only been involved with 10 to 15 sets of threads for myself, family and friends, but I've yet to have anything but excellent results with 60X custom strings.


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

I have good results with 60X good product good service.
How exactly do you guys know how many shots you have on a string by set? 24.367 shots and still going strong, do you use a clicker/counter or is there an bow odometer you attach to the riser?


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Vaportrail VTX great strings and great customer service!


----------



## hoyt777 (Jan 12, 2017)

thanks think I might have one ordered


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

was and still is vapor trail.....


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

friedm1 said:


> we should create a string forum with feedback and ratings and make the vendors describe what they do. I wouldn't in anyway be surprised to findout some garage bandit is selling another guys strings in a different package.


it has been done!!!


----------



## Kennenhorton (Oct 5, 2015)

Ordered a set of string and cables from Catfish Customs earlier this season. I Haven't had a problem with them yet and Mike, the builder, was really helpful and communicative. I think it was only $50 for a string and two cables and they shipped quickly.


----------



## Cody928 (Dec 30, 2016)

Obviously we all have our brand preferences like bows so I'll put my 2 cents in. 
Hogwire Custom strings. You won't be disappointed


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Many great string builders out there and I've used a few. My preference is Shane Teel of Twisted X . Strings are flawless ! Built awesome with no peep rotation, serving separation and always at spec. Going to try a set of Fury this year.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bg2 (Aug 5, 2016)

Worlds best bowstrings at leader saskatewan Canada are great strings. With the US to Can dollar diff. Even better. they have a web site to check out. I have used their string and very happy,


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I can honestly say that all the custom builders on this site are top notch.
I've used Twisted X ,60X and #1Buckslayer ( in no specific order) with great results.
I have yet to have any kind of problem with any set from them.
Never any stretch or serving separation.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

MAD 6 said:


> I have good results with 60X good product good service.
> How exactly do you guys know how many shots you have on a string by set? 24.367 shots and still going strong, *do you use a clicker/counter *or is there an bow odometer you attach to the riser?


Funny, I was wondering the same.


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

I've used or installed strings from most mentioned so far.

All really good. No issues with any of them.... minus some light BT module separation in their normal spots.

I use jbk currently and don't really see a reason to switch...but if one of these other guys was throwing a super sale. Sold...I'd run any of them.


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

Is fury the best string material?


----------



## huntaddict70 (Feb 25, 2016)

hoyt777 said:


> my last set came from vaportrail 452x. first time it was totally wrong lengths sent it back replacement set has ****ty end servings sent that one back also for refund won't even look at vaportrail again.


I just had a set from Vapor Trail about 6 weeks ago, less than 150 shots and serving is seperating, the end loops look like do-do and looks like someone tried to burn ends of serving down and it looks like buss everywhere.I will never get another set from Vapor Trail.


----------



## huntaddict70 (Feb 25, 2016)

Dreamer said:


> Wow. You managed to get two bad strings in two orders, and I've been using their strings at my shop since the early 2000s and have yet to have any issues.:dontknow: Don't walk outside in a thunder storm, cause you have terrible luck :icon_1_lol: That being said I only use their VTX strings, so couldn't tell you much about the 452X


I had same problems with mine, poor workmanship,anything bad you can say is what was wrong with them. I want put them on another bow of mine if they gave me the damn things.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ive tried many and have found that twisted x bowstrings are built very well with close attention to detail


----------



## jakep567 (Feb 19, 2014)

I had a vaportrail vtx set and in a short while it was so hammered center serving spreation all the serving was spreaded all over it was terrible


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

Sivart said:


> Is fury the best string material?


As good as anything else. Good choice. That said I've had most blends as well. Those that claim one is best...I don't know. They all seemed pretty dang good to me! These newer blends in recent years have all held up well for us. No matter if it's was vtx...trophy...fury...X...8190..452. they've all been just fine IMO.

The builders are sticking with these updated blends and building quality sets. Is fury the best?...it's really good.


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

MAD 6 said:


> I have good results with 60X good product good service.
> How exactly do you guys know how many shots you have on a string by set? 24.367 shots and still going strong, do you use a clicker/counter or is there an bow odometer you attach to the riser?


Well I actually am anal about shooting. I always shoot in even numbers, write down every time I shoot my bow the shots I take. I started this when I first started. I wanted to see how I progressed and how many shots I could shoot without tiring and how my groups would open up when I get tired etc... 
So I know I had 7252 shots on my Chill r. My defiant I had like 1826 and the Carbon Spyder has like 368 on it. I have new strings coming and will restart. 
I am working on a Bowdometer. When I come out with it I will send you one.


----------



## turbosc1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I didn't really care for the vaportrail strings. I went with americas best in a pinch and have been really happy with them.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

Wenty said:


> I've used or installed strings from most mentioned so far.
> 
> All really good. No issues with any of them.... minus some light BT module separation in their normal spots.
> 
> I use jbk currently and don't really see a reason to switch...but if one of these other guys was throwing a super sale. Sold...I'd run any of them.


Here is a wise man!


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

60X does an outstanding job.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Vapor Trail VTX!! Great stings and cables. Great colors, great turn around time.


----------



## cleaver (Oct 18, 2012)

I've had a lot of custom strings of all sorts and quite few made by the well known guys on AT. 60X IS on another level from everything else I've had. I've had 3 of them so far and have been absolute perfection. The strings are so perfectly smooth and round. Serving is top notch. I've never had 1 problem. With them. I usually get them made out of 452x material. He can make any color you want. I just can't say enough about them. They are perfect


----------



## cleaver (Oct 18, 2012)

Forgot to mention that those 60x strings are very very quiet and also very low in string vibe. With your string silencers there's 0 vibe or noise. All the strands are so perfect and uniform
.ar


Are there better strings out there?? I don't know but I don't see how there could be


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

I've used nothing but Delta Force strings with fury material. 9 sets on diff bows and no complaints. He even puts speednocks on. Getting ready to order some for my xlr8 too!


----------



## Woodpecker57 (Sep 29, 2007)

I learned to serve because of vt strings 12 yrs ago.stretch and serving problems.maybe they better now.used Proline,good when they were small.last sets poor.I am lucky I live 30 min. From Breathn .best I've seen.my set now he can tell u, 4 yes and lookn good on katera.no serving or peep problems.seen other builders that look good on here.if they make it and u get it in 2 days they usually won't hold up.proper process is slower than that. Good luck


----------



## HuntnFish510 (Mar 18, 2020)

Nobody runs ABB? I am looking to replace mine and a local shop only uses ABB. He wants over $150+ to run ABB strings. Thinking of buying my own and taking them to him to try and save a bit.


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

Plenty of great builders....I like twisted x and catfish


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I continue to shoot Catfish Customs because Mike does a really nice job and is easy to work with....plus prices are competitive. My most recent bow purchase, a PSE Evoke 35 SE, came with a set of Barn Burner strings that were virtually new and I have been shooting them the past month. They seem well built and my tune is holding right on....along with straight peep. If for some reason I couldn't get a set from Catfish, I would consider them as my secondary source.


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Installed another set of beautiful strings and cables from Buckslayer tonight. These Electric Blue / Flo. Yellow with Black pinstripe in 452x look pretty good on the Stone Vertix.

Were it mine I'd probably have used a brighter or clear serving is all.

Build quality was excellent once again. Bow was perfectly in spec after install. Haven't added or removed a single twist yet.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

I hate that question, who makes the best set? 

ask questions like, how much peep rotation are you guys seeing with such and such set. How many times have you timed your cams since the new set etc etc. that's the true test of if a set is good or not. Many "custom sets" aren't much better than a stock set. Just cause they are cool colors, don't make em "solid".

I'm not trying to be an azzhole, i'm just not candy coating anything.


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

I totally agree and still use Buckslayer strings on all my bows.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

73Russell said:


> I get fury strings from Catfish Customs. Everything I have heard about the fury material is it is a great material. Get soft shots. More FPS. And a few more strands of material in the same diameter of string or cable.


Sure like mine


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Alaska at heart said:


> I continue to shoot Catfish Customs because Mike does a really nice job and is easy to work with....plus prices are competitive. My most recent bow purchase, a PSE Evoke 35 SE, came with a set of Barn Burner strings that were virtually new and I have been shooting them the past month. They seem well built and my tune is holding right on....along with straight peep. If for some reason I couldn't get a set from Catfish, I would consider them as my secondary source.


Yup



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

There is no such thing as a "best" string builder. Even a decent hobby builder can produce strings of the absolute highest quality, so any pro builder should be able to do the same. String building is not voodoo magic, it simply boils down to using good materials and following a handful of simple steps. The question to ask is not "Who builds the best strings?" (anyone can do that), but "Who builds junk that I should avoid?"

Pick any competent builder and you can be assured you will be purchasing strings of the highest quality. 

Automan


----------



## tru baller (Mar 25, 2011)

I really like 60X! And Jim Burnsworth told me. that ZERO strings out of Africa are phenomenal.


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

I've had several different brands, JBK, Threadz, and Gas strings, just to name a few. As long as it's a reputable maker, and they have a warranty, whoever's the cheapest is the way to go. Regardless of the Koolaid.


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lots of really good string builders around and you cant go wrong with any of the ones suggested above. If you want the absolute best and have the dedication to do so, then learn how to do them yourself. Try it - it is addictive!


----------



## VoltApex (Mar 16, 2020)

Lot of good insights here!


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Bourbon Boy said:


> I've had several different brands, JBK, Threadz, and Gas strings, just to name a few. As long as it's a reputable maker, and they have a warranty, *whoever's the cheapest is the way to go*. Regardless of the Koolaid.


I don't agree with this.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> .....There isn't a "best string", they're either built properly or they aren't. It's really all about a solid build process and attention to detail.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


X2 
Just get the best deal from one of the good builders here on AT.


----------

